# Hacked! The Magic Lantern Team Cracks the EOS 7D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/hacked-the-magic-lantern-team-cracks-the-eos-7d/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/hacked-the-magic-lantern-team-cracks-the-eos-7d/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Magic Lantern on the EOS 7D?

</strong>Yes, that’s true. Our young team member g3gg0 did the impossible, and solved the 7D puzzle within days of receiving the camera from Trammell Hudson (on September 12).</p>
<p><strong>Background:</strong> Trammell Hudson started to port Magic Lantern on 7D three years ago. While he was able to run user code using the firmware update procedure, he was not able to run it in parallel with Canon firmware – which was required for Magic Lantern to run as an add-on software, without replacing the main firmware. Since then, we had little or no idea about how to solve this puzzle, until last week, when g3gg0 had an Aha! moment and discovered how to load Canon firmware from autoexec.bin code.</p>
<p>The first analysis shows that porting is straightforward (more or less), and most features will work without major code changes, as Magic Lantern does not have to run on both DIGIC processors. Basic features such as zebra and focus peaking are already working, so you may expect an alpha version to be available soon.</p>
<p>Are there any of you still interested in a Magic Lantern port for the 7D? Please let us know by supporting our work!</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/09/hot-update-magic-lantern-team-has-cracked-the-canon-eos-7d-yes/" target="_blank">More Coverage at Planet5D</a> | <a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/78-news/138-ml-will-work-on-7d" target="_blank">Visit Magic Lantern</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 18, 2012)

And I've just sold 7D twoo weeks ago 
ML guys: now i'ts time for 1DX!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kingnog (Sep 18, 2012)

I never thought this would actually happen...

I was upset that I picked the two cameras that never got hacked, the 450D and the 7D...

But great news! I want the zebra feature.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2012)

That might open the door to the 1 Series cameras, also with dual processors.


----------



## facedodge (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/78-news/137-first-alpha-version-for-5d-mark-iii

Looks like the 5DIII was not only hacked but they have a downloadable version for it right now.

Perhaps a story on that is warranted. This happened on the 12th.


----------



## nicku (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. this is the first time i hear about Magic Lantern.

I don't really understand what Magic Lantern does. ..I had read about this on their site but i still not understand.... I have some questions:

- how do i install this soft?? like a regular camera firmware ???
- is a firmware extension??
- what is does to stills??? ( i am not interested in video)
- after installation in camera menu appears new features, selectable features??
- it can be uninstalled?



A clear answer will be very appreciating . PS. English is not my native language.

Thanks,


----------



## old_york (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the boons of dual card slots on the 5d3 -
From ML's website
"Since the 5D mark III has two card slots, we recommend running Magic Lantern from a small SD card that stays in the camera. All recording can take place on CF cards. The CF cards don’t have to be bootable or prepared in any way, and you can freely swap and format them without problems."
Woot!

Can't wait till full version is good to go. Also great news that they've finally cracked dual digic models, makes the 7d even more useful.


----------



## smithcon (Sep 18, 2012)

Man, my 7D workhorse, which I received 3 years ago today, just keeps getting better! Long live my 7D!


----------



## emag (Sep 18, 2012)

!!!


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 18, 2012)

Yay! Way to go!


----------



## facedodge (Sep 18, 2012)

old_york said:


> One of the boons of dual card slots on the 5d3 -
> From ML's website
> "Since the 5D mark III has two card slots, we recommend running Magic Lantern from a small SD card that stays in the camera. All recording can take place on CF cards. The CF cards don’t have to be bootable or prepared in any way, and you can freely swap and format them without problems."
> Woot!
> ...



It depends on which camera you have, but there are some photography modes. The makers are more focused on the video features since that is why it started. There is a separate ML menu that is made accessible. You download it and put it on your SD card and follow the instructions.

http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide

Check out the link above for what it can do.


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Sep 18, 2012)

this is a good thing, there had to be away. 

its a great camera, i just really would like AEB bracketing with options for 5,7 or 9 frames. its not something i need all the time... but when i do, it would be really nice.. 

same thing with time lapse, and super long exposures.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 18, 2012)

nicku said:


> OK. this is the first time i hear about Magic Lantern.
> 
> I don't really understand what Magic Lantern does. ..I had read about this on their site but i still not understand.... I have some questions:
> 
> ...



It would be better if you'd check this forum for an answer or look into documentation but here you are:

- how do i install this soft?? like a regular camera firmware ??? - you put on a CF card, while booting a camera it looks for a autoxec.bin file on a cf card and loads it into the memory. The original firmware works as well at the same time
- is a firmware extension?? - no, it's independent open source software working with firmware
- what is does to stills??? ( i am not interested in video) - better check dicumentation, it's a lot of stuff
- after installation in camera menu appears new features, selectable features?? - yes. there is another menu with submenus and twice or three times as much options as in original firmware
- it can be uninstalled? - you remove from the card, you remove at all. You can boot a camera without loading ML at all


----------



## Fatalv (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome! It would be nice to have an a programmable shutter release built in. That would be one less thing dangling off the camera on my equatorial mount 

Would love the ability to have a polar alignment grid, but alas I'm likely dreaming unless I spend the time to do it myself 

Anyways, great work and long live the 7D!


----------



## pakosouthpark (Sep 18, 2012)

at least these guys are pushing things forward!
hope they keep going and do it for all EOS DSLR cameras!


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap, I just sold mine. This may have brought more $$...

Figures


----------



## Axxis (Sep 18, 2012)

YES! Finally! Waited so f********* long for this!


----------



## kukhuvud (Sep 18, 2012)

This is great news indeed! I look forward to giving this a go


----------



## Dianoda (Sep 18, 2012)

kukhuvud said:


> This is great news indeed! I look forward to giving this a go



Same here. Focus peaking would make a world of difference with my MF lenses and Live View use in general. Sweet. I've been planning to go full-frame for a while now, but once I do, well, there's just no reason to sell off my 7D - this is great news.


----------



## CODA (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW!!! That is awesome, i can reboot my 7D filmmaking.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a great news. The Magic Lantern is opening door for 1DX.


----------



## emag (Sep 18, 2012)

*To Fatalv*



Fatalv said:


> Awesome! It would be nice to have an a programmable shutter release built in. That would be one less thing dangling off the camera on my equatorial mount
> 
> I use on of these on my 40d, works great. Don't need it on the 60d with ML but it works. Came with the N3 connector but was easy to find a 2.5mm double male to connect the 60D.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhoaGreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Awww Yeaaaaaa, this is awesome news! ;D
This makes the 7D so much more capable and useful without addling a whole bunch of accessories for extra functions like plugging in an intervolmeter or external monitor for focus peaking, sweeeet!

Also I think it'll complement the 7D's new v2 firmware nicely.

Hats off to the Magic Lantern team, Great work!


----------



## Schruminator (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm definitely looking forward to this-- let's see what features/capabilities Canon tucked away in the 7D


----------



## Musouka (Sep 18, 2012)

I totally wasn't expecting this. Wonderful news. Bring it on! 

Everyone should donate €5 or more so this can become a reality


----------



## FunkyJam (Sep 18, 2012)

Hell yes!

Amazing job mate. Keep it coming!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 18, 2012)

The Magic Lantern devs are the one and UNPAID asset Canon has vs Nikon - unbelievable Canon is in no way interested in supporting them. If ml ran on the 7d two years ago I'd have bought it over the 60d.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 18, 2012)

Way to go ML team! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Scumbag (Sep 18, 2012)

Great news. I can't wait to finally fire up ML on my 7D.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmmm, contemplating.

From anyone who's used it on other cameras, are there any (real world) benefits besides video? (2 years and I might have shot 2 or 3 videos, only tests as it was).

Still, technology, any news makes me happy.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 18, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> hmmmm, contemplating.
> 
> From anyone who's used it on other cameras, are there any (real world) benefits besides video? (2 years and I might have shot 2 or 3 videos, only tests as it was).
> 
> Still, technology, any news makes me happy.



I like the auto trigger fuction with exposure change.... except since I decided to try and capture lightning pictures with it we haven't had a single nighttime thunderstorm.


----------



## Wilmark (Sep 18, 2012)

You may speak good english but i am sure you know what LAZY is! Are you on a lounge chair by the beach sipping a beer with a bag of doritos on your belly?



nicku said:


> OK. this is the first time i hear about Magic Lantern.
> 
> I don't really understand what Magic Lantern does. ..I had read about this on their site but i still not understand.... I have some questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilmark (Sep 18, 2012)

The 7DMkII just got delayed by a year! This and the 5D MIII alpha news just cause a jump in Canons Outlook and shareprice. All without mentioning sensors and dynamic range not to mention DxO


----------



## Jason Beiko (Sep 18, 2012)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> its a great camera, i just really would like AEB bracketing with options for 5,7 or 9 frames. its not something i need all the time... but when i do, it would be really nice..



+100


----------



## lopicma (Sep 19, 2012)

I wonder if this break threw will help for other older model cameras... 1000D aka. Rebel XS


----------



## ctmike (Sep 19, 2012)

I've lurked and read the forums for a long time now... Don't often log on to post. I did today to let Wilmark know that he is a horrible person.


----------



## mucher (Sep 21, 2012)

Honestly, I do think that these features offered by ML are supposed to be offered by Canon instead.


----------



## denisnatan (Oct 6, 2012)

i am happines in the notice, very very very perfect, god job canon rumors lets go


----------



## rh81photo (Oct 13, 2012)

first alpha out!
http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/104-releases/140-first-7d-alpha-released
not everything is working, the dual-digics have some fancy synchronizing going on...very interesting read...great stuff they're doing there!

these guys need support...they are just awesome!


----------

